# [Anfrage] BF:BC2 Timer als Gadget auf den Desktop?



## Der Maniac (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab mal eine Frage ob sich dieser Countdown als Sidebargadget unter Win 7 einbinden läasst, zum aufn Desktop schmeissen?!

http://countdownpage.createyourcoun...ilename=7f141cf8e7136ce8701dc6636c2a6fe4_4708
Ist das möglich?


----------



## CWarrior (20. Januar 2010)

Klar, Gadgets sind eigentlich auch nur IE8 Fenster, das heisst, du siehst eigentlich eine kleine "Webseite" die aber zusätzliche Funktionen durch VBS, JavaScript und andere Dinge enthalten kann. Es würde also genügen, auf dieser "Webseite" dieses Flash-Objekt einzubinden. Tutorials, wie du ein solches Gadget realisieren kannst findest du unter:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/scriptcenter/topics/vista/gadgets-pt1.mspx

Minianwendungen: Erstellen eigener Windows Vista-Sidebar-Minianwendungen

ben-newman.de - Sidebar Gadget


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habs mittlerweile soweit das n weißes Fenster angezeigt wird ^_^

Allerdings kann ich den Flashkram net einbiden... Ich weiss nicht wie ind der HTML Datei, momentan steht das in der <div id="gadget">:

```
<embed src="http://countdownpage.createyourcountdown.com/countdown.swf?filename=
7f141cf8e7136ce8701dc6636c2a6fe4_4708" quality="high" scale="exactfit" menu="false"
  bgcolor="#000080" width="450" height="175" swLiveConnect="false"
  type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
  pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash">
```
Angezeigt wird nichts...
Nur der blaue Hintergrund -.-'


----------



## CWarrior (20. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, mit Gadgets kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Vielleicht kann Dir jemand anderes helfen.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Januar 2010)

So, habs jetzt eingebunden bekommen...^^

```
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
    codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/
      swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0"
    width="450"
    height="175">
  <param name="movie" value="http://countdownpage.createyourcountdown.com/countdown.swf?filename=7f141cf8e7136ce8701dc6636c2a6fe4_4708">
  <param name="quality" value="high">
  <param name="bgcolor" value="#FF6633">
  <embed src="movie.swf"
    quality="high"
    pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?
      P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"
    type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
    width="450"
    height="175">
  </embed>
</object>
```
Dafür war der Code nötig, warums damit jetzt geht... kA^^

Danke für die Hilfe CWarrior 

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch die weißen Ränder drumherum wegbekommen...^^

€dit: Einfach scshwarz gemacht, fällt bei meinem Hintergrund net auf xD

Link: http://maniac.kilu.de/misc/BFBC2_Timer.gadget.zip


----------

